# California: SB575



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

California SB 575 threatens to ban smoking in all workplaces including private clubs and cigar lounges.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

In the form of one of the worst pieces of legislation of its kind currently pending in the nation, California State Senator Mark DeSaulniers, D-Walnut Creek, and Assembly Member and Chairman of the Majority Caucus, Jerry Hill, D-San Mateo, have just introduced a sweeping piece of tobacco prohibitionist legislation that seeks to close every existing exemption to enjoying perfectly legal tobacco products in the State of California. 
As Senator DeSaulniers takes the lead in introducing Senate Bill 575 it is imperative that every passionate cigar enthusiast and retail tobacconist engage themselves in this legislative battle. 

Senate Bill 575 would ban smoking in all retail tobacco businesses, private clubs, hotel lobbies, bars, taverns, banquet rooms, warehouse facilities, and employee break rooms.

And we don't have former Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger to protect us now with the power of the veto pen. 

Senate Bill 575 is currently awaiting committee assignment by the Senate Committee on Rules. Upon assignment, CRA will let you know which committee will be hearing the bill. 

Make no mistake, this is a very real threat to your passion for fine cigars. It not only affects the entire state of California, but sets a horrid precedent for the entire nation. 

Senate Bill 575 threatens your freedom to enjoy a cigar at your local retail tobacconist and is a direct threat to the livelihood of professional tobacconists across California -- and could spread across the entire nation.

It is time to draw a line in the sand on this type of legislation, and with California being a benchmark state for such legislation, this prohibitionist style of law making needs a direct and passionate response from all in Cigar Nation.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

This is just to far.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Do they think that people who work in tobacco shops that allow smoking didn't know what they were getting into? That they are being unfairly 'harmed'? The people who work and hang out in tobacco shops are there because they enjoy smoking cigars/pipes. The vast majority of people that walk in the door also enjoy these things. If you walk into a tobacco shop and are offended that there is smoke in the air, what the hell are you doing in there in the first place? Wow, I really hope, for the sakes of the livelihoods of all the lounge owners in the state, that someone can manage to shoot this thing down.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

They are not going to stop until they have banned smoking everywhere including inside your home, which will mean that tobacco is essentially illegal.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

EDIT: 

wrong thread sorry


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Any update?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

You know if the idiots ever succeed and all tobacco goes away do they have any idea how big a hole in their budgets this will cause?


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

So would this mean there will be no smoking lounges?


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

What's next, no exercising allowed in fitness clubs? This is sheer madness. This nanny state administration we have here in Kalifornia has got to stop. I, for one, would feel much better if our state legislature were in session only 3 weeks a year. That way they can do less harm. I can't wait until the next election....vote them all out!!


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

1029henry said:


> What's next, no exercising allowed in fitness clubs? This is sheer madness. This nanny state administration we have here in Kalifornia has got to stop. I, for one, would feel much better if our state legislature were in session only 3 weeks a year. That way they can do less harm. I can't wait until the next election....vote them all out!!


Well said. This is a freaking joke!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> So would this mean there will be no smoking lounges?


Yup. I'm trying to find an update.


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

Arnie said:


> They are not going to stop until they have banned smoking everywhere including inside your home, which will mean that tobacco is essentially illegal.


That wont happen unless they can cure their addiction to the tax revenue generated from tobacco.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Fia said:


> That wont happen unless they can cure their addiction to the tax revenue generated from tobacco.


They'll find a way to raise other taxes. Sad but true.


----------



## samsamsamm2003 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry I have to post this here but I don't have enough posts to start threads or post links so could someone who can post about the Texas Statewide Smoking Ban that just passed the senate? Regards, Sam.


----------



## cigarenthusiast (Mar 28, 2011)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> In the form of one of the worst pieces of legislation of its kind currently pending in the nation, California State Senator Mark DeSaulniers, D-Walnut Creek, and Assembly Member and Chairman of the Majority Caucus, Jerry Hill, D-San Mateo, have just introduced a sweeping piece of tobacco prohibitionist legislation that seeks to close every existing exemption to enjoying perfectly legal tobacco products in the State of California.
> As Senator DeSaulniers takes the lead in introducing Senate Bill 575 it is imperative that every passionate cigar enthusiast and retail tobacconist engage themselves in this legislative battle.
> 
> Senate Bill 575 would ban smoking in all retail tobacco businesses, private clubs, hotel lobbies, bars, taverns, banquet rooms, warehouse facilities, and employee break rooms.
> ...


Andy is completely right, we have to pay attention to things like this when they come up, I am a member of CRA and have signed the petition to fight this ban, I hope you do too. The ban will put so many people's shops out of business, this really is just the beginning


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Arnie said:


> They are not going to stop until they have banned smoking everywhere including inside your home, which will mean that tobacco is essentially illegal.


NOT ever gonna happen in my house...I will smoke what I want when I want. California is no better than WWII Germany or living in the Soviet Union...so disgusting.:flame:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Cigary said:


> NOT ever gonna happen in my house...I will smoke what I want when I want. California is no better than WWII Germany or living in the Soviet Union...so disgusting.:flame:


Not in my house either.
But the smoke Nazis will never stop banning, banning and more banning. They will never be satisfied until they take away our choice to enjoy a smoke. Won't happen in our lifetime, but think back to when you were a kid,,,,, smoking was an accepted part of our culture; now smokers are always on the defensive.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Arnie said:


> Not in my house either.
> But the smoke Nazis will never stop banning, banning and more banning. They will never be satisfied until they take away our choice to enjoy a smoke. Won't happen in our lifetime, but think back to when you were a kid,,,,, smoking was an accepted part of our culture; now smokers are always on the defensive.


It's true. It has only taken half a generation to get to this point where rights are systematically being taken away and not for the right reasons. If Gov't is going to legislate health concerns then cigar smoking should be about 20th on the list...right behind alcohol, air pollution, heart disease, diabetes, prostate cancer, mental health, sleep problems, hepatitus and stroke. The easy target is tobacco but don't you f'n dare touch beer, wine and spirits. Air Pollution...don't even go there because companies spew garbage and toxins in the air by the ton...f'n hypocrites.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

This looks interesting, but this doesn't mean the fight is over.


----------



## fcasas64 (May 12, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> In the form of one of the worst pieces of legislation of its kind currently pending in the nation, California State Senator Mark DeSaulniers, D-Walnut Creek, and Assembly Member and Chairman of the Majority Caucus, Jerry Hill, D-San Mateo, have just introduced a sweeping piece of tobacco prohibitionist legislation that seeks to close every existing exemption to enjoying perfectly legal tobacco products in the State of California.
> As Senator DeSaulniers takes the lead in introducing Senate Bill 575 it is imperative that every passionate cigar enthusiast and retail tobacconist engage themselves in this legislative battle.
> 
> Senate Bill 575 would ban smoking in all retail tobacco businesses, private clubs, hotel lobbies, bars, taverns, banquet rooms, warehouse facilities, and employee break rooms.
> ...


ANDY Nails this right on the head! All cigar smoking Californians need to do 2 things: #1 Join CRA they are the ones keeping up the good fight! they need our support. #2 Contact your Assemblyman & Senator.

Then contact Senator De Saulniers & assembly members Buchanan, Skinner & Bonilla by fax or email using the zip code 94596 in your location.

Also contact Senator Leland Yee & Assmblyman Jerry Hill by fax or email using the zipcode 94401 in your location.

Hill & De Saulniers are the LEAD cockroaches behind this. (Apologies to all cockroaches for the comparison) THEY NEED TO FEEL THE HEAT ON THIS!
REMEMBER, THEY WILL EAT AWAY AT FREEDOMS A LITTLE BIT AT A TIME!​


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> NOT ever gonna happen in my house...I will smoke what I want when I want. California is no better than WWII Germany or living in the Soviet Union...so disgusting.:flame:


Its not just California nearly every state in the union is on the same page.
I am going to quote Thomas Jefferson here!

"When people fear the government there is tyranny. When government fears the people there is liberty":smoke2:


----------

